# What's eating my Oakra plants?



## Bubba Likes It (Apr 24, 2013)

Can't see anything on leaves or stalk but something is stripping them slowly but surely. Any guess??
Thanks Kevin.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Pics would help....

And there is no sign of any bugs?

I have okra all over the property and nothing like that has happened....


----------



## oceanone (Aug 15, 2014)

stink bugs love okra as much as tomatoes

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubba Likes It (Apr 24, 2013)

Going look tonight to see if I can find any bugs. 
Pictures to follow tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Cows ate mine, but you don't have to look under the leaves to see them!!! Lol


----------



## Bubba Likes It (Apr 24, 2013)

*Found the Culprits*

Can you say Cutter Ants!!!!!
Must be too hot for them during daylight but they were out in full force 15 minutes ago. I dusted them. Hopefully it runs them off


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

If it's the plants on the end of the rows,probably hot weather.They catch all the sun,the rest has the shade of each other.Mine does that every year.Starts mostly on the west end,and start dying towards the east.Right now I'm maybe 5 plants from the end completely stipped.There's a couple on the other end naked this morning.When mine starts getting naked,that's when the rest of the okra goes into high gear and I pick every day.I think it loves dry,but can't take scortching sun.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

*Could possilbly be...*

...nematodes.
Pull up one of the dying stalks and look at the roots. If they have mis-shapened nodules on the roots, there is a microscopic worm(nematode) inside sucking the life out of the plant. I have spent close to a lifetime trying to rid my garden of these things. I have learned to control them, but it would take an atomic bomb to kill them all. They effect Okra the most, that is why I posted.

I hope you have someting simple, if not, give me a shout and i'll pass on what I know.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

fire ants are giving my okra hell, at the base of the okra??


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

*Fire ants*



chumy said:


> fire ants are giving my okra hell, at the base of the okra??


The ants will destroy the buds and small okra at the base of the bud.
 You probably have aphids under the leaves (looks like salt and pepper sprinkles), aphids excrete â€œhoney dewâ€ it is a sugar compound the ants love. The ants kindaâ€™ farm the aphids for the honey dew.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

BigTim said:


> The ants will destroy the buds and small okra at the base of the bud.
> You probably have aphids under the leaves (looks like salt and pepper sprinkles), aphids excrete â€œhoney dewâ€ it is a sugar compound the ants love. The ants kindaâ€™ farm the aphids for the honey dew.


I got some ahpids, not on every plant though. Soap usually gets rid of them. i was thinking the okra plant/bloom itself emmitted some type of dew that also attract the ants?

I had a eggplant that the ants detroyed the blooms and new leaves on. No aphids on that plant.


----------

